# Hash quality



## SHOT (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello everyone. I got some hash from a friend but its kindly dry not sticky. Whats the difference between the sticky and the dry hash? 

View attachment 2016-03-30 00.59.21.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-30 00.58.59.jpg


----------



## zem (Mar 29, 2016)

I think stickiness comes from genetics mostly, like the afghani hash, that is so sticky vs other types. however i could not link stickiness to potency, i have smoked hash that is not as sticky but more potent than afghani. I suggest that you store your stash in mason airtight glass jars


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2016)

Send to Weedhopper, ,,i will store it for you.


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 30, 2016)

what does it burn like?


----------



## SHOT (Mar 30, 2016)

I see... every strain has its stickiness....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 30, 2016)

Part of that has to do with how moist the hash is when its made. If the process is done too much or with older trim/buds then it can be quite dry. That can affect the potency a little but probably not enough to tell unless it is very old trim. I let my trim dry and cure similar to my buds before I make my hash. Sometimes it gets a little too dry and ends up crumbly, and sometimes its like raw cookie dough. My boys and I like it either way


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

I tried some of that and i i think its potency isnt that good. I think as hushpuppy said its from drying too much because the potency wasnt as i expected


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHOT said:


> I tried some of that and i i think its potency isnt that good. I think as hushpuppy said its from drying too much because the potency wasnt as i expected



It gets dryer the more th I'd extracted from the plant..too much extract start to get leave material and it cuts the hash potency down and makes it less sticky..


----------



## Ada_Wong (Mar 25, 2020)

I think if it's more sticky than it's more powerful for your brain


----------

